

Hundreds of real Twitter accounts “locked” - bhaumik
https://twitter.com/search?f=realtime&q=locked%20account&src=typd

======
bhaumik
I think this is related to Dick Costollo's new efforts to "get rid of trolls."
*

My experience: I tried replying to a (non-spammy) tweet with "woah. this is
awesome." and received this message:

    
    
      This request looks like it might be automated. 
      To protect our users from spam and other malicious activity, we can't complete this action right now. 
      Please try again later.
    

I tried to tweet that screenshot but my account was immediately locked. I
followed the "unlock account" instructions and entered a confirmation code
from my phone but the account was immediately locked again.

The support instructions suggested I change my password but that hasn't helped
either. Can someone at Twitter help?

* [http://www.theverge.com/2015/2/4/7982099/twitter-ceo-sent-me...](http://www.theverge.com/2015/2/4/7982099/twitter-ceo-sent-memo-taking-personal-responsibility-for-the)

